# inbred accident



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

Well, Gretel is about to give birth - unplanned, un noticed, to her own son, . I guess with the facts, it is kind of understandable, being she was a silent heat, the two boys were still nursing on her sometimes before we sold two together to same home! And the fact that we were busy with Dad in his last few weeks of life. And we have the move to get ready, etc -lot going on, and since I'm the only one who notices these things and I was otherwise occupied... oh well, too late now. Just hoping it goes well. If its a buckling - will castrate and freezer, a doe - not sure, will see how it goes. I have someone who is willing to look after them here at the house when we leave, so the 4 + left Gretel, goldie and the two wethers, will not have to leave their home. A family member is going to take care of them, and he will get our trailer, and the gates, etc. I have everything ready so going out to my last baby watch. I don't know - what do most generally do with an inbred?

It's a buckling.


----------



## sunshinegoat (Feb 7, 2012)

There's a saying..if the resulted breeding came out well it's line breeding...if not its in-breeding  People breed relatives all the time to get desired traits of the two parents...it also gets the undesirable traits as well. 
Is the baby normal? Is he up and nursing? I'm guessing he is fine but if you intended on putting him in the freezer that you can follow through with your plan and no harm done.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*Gretels - boy*

Well, so far he appears strong, healthy, good set of lungs, he is up. We got a couple of weeks before wethering. wasn't planned, but I guess with all that was going on at the time. oh well, I was saying that I missed kidding season. Now if only goldie had gotten preggers! I don't see any other option other than freezer. Unless harness.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I will be breeding father to daughter and it's done all the time.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

You can actually breed up and down in the family tree w/ no problems. 
Such as mom son. Dad daughter. Things like that. 
It's when you breed side to side that you get problems. 
Such as brother sister. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but that is what my vet told us when we had dad breed daughter...


----------



## Ozark Lady (Sep 13, 2011)

You do take a chance in line breeding, as was posted earlier, both the good and the bad can be magnified. You don't always know which way it will go and traits can be recessive and not show up until later generations.

Usually it is better to line breed one generation, then out breed the next and then go back to the grandma/grandpa for the next, then out breed... and on and on.

In rabbits, when I messed up and went brother to sister, I sometimes got bunnies who didn't stand up, didn't act right at all. In Chihuahuas I found that later generations bred back to the father were weaker and more prone to weak bones and breaks.

It just depends on the genepool that you have to work with in the first place. If the line of animals are already closely related, you just may have issues.

This is exactly why you get hybrid vigor when you cross one line with another unrelated one... like Nubians with La Mancha... the genepool is larger between the two breeds of goats.

I had the same accident this year, a buckling got to the entire herd. His mother and aunt will likely be okay, he has no sisters, but he does have cousins, these could be at risk. All bucklings will be banded this year to prevent another accident.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

With inbreeding, there is a bit higher risk of a recessive birth defect popping up. Judge him by his own strengths and weaknesses. If he's healthy and normal, judge him like you would any other buckling.
I have seen show goat pedigrees where people breed brother/sister, etc. So it's not taboo or anything.
Extensive inbreeding can cause loss of size and robustness, but I don't think that happens with a single inbreeding incident.


----------



## Graffogefarms (Oct 11, 2007)

*hmm*

I will keep an eye on him, and if I think not good enough then castrate.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

He's a cute little guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely a cute little guy!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I agree with most of the line breeding comments. When you go brother sister you start really inbreeding. However, as mentioned people will do it as well as mom/son, dad/daughter. For me I consider it a trial to see what good and bad traits 'pop' up. Then I take any that had the bad traits and deal accordingly with depending on severity of bad traits. The good traits, I can then focus on a 'line' that I'm working on. If that makes sense. 
BTW, he is a cutey.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

handsome kid. I have a Saanen that we bought with her daughter...we sent in the paper work to registered and found her mom was bred to her brother...our Saanen doe..now 2 years old is awesome..no problems at all. My mother always told me there was a difference between antiques and just junk..its int he quality..lol..so as one poster said..Its line breeding if all turn out well...inbreeding when there are imperfections : ) I would watch wait and see how he develops...you might have an awesome buck for breeding...all the best of mom in him : ) Good luck


----------

